# Overwt hens



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I was wondering if these 2 girls look overweight? I've been watching them. Yes, I'm guilty of too much scratch and they have access to their layer food 24/7. I have no way to weigh them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They don't to me.How old are they?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A chicken can look like a butterball with their feathers until you pick them up.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Those two are between 1 & 2 years old. The red one in particular seems to be waddling a little more than usual. They haven't had any really cold weather this year to expend any extra calories.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You have to pick them up or I do keel checks at night.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They look good and healthy to me.In my flock looks don't matter.The 
Cochins look fat and they waddle when they walk,but when you pick them up they don't seem so big.On the other hand,the Ameracauna/Cochin mixes have the body type of the Ameracauna,but are very stocky and weigh alot more than they look like they would.Can a chicken be overweight?I never thought a chicken could be fat,except for meat chickens who are bred to be meaty.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx everyone!


----------

